# Jammin on Burbon Street in New Orleans 56k beware



## Mattmc74 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well when I was in New Orleans we went to party on Burbon Street. Stoped at the Utopia bar and the band there let me jam a few songs with them. And before you ask the tele is not mine, it's the guy playing the keyboards guitar. I know it only has 6 strings. We had a really killer time that night. 











































And this is my friend Brad and I after the jam


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## noodles (Mar 26, 2008)

I demand more pics of that Tele.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 26, 2008)

noodles said:


> I demand more pics of that Tele.



Wish I had more! That was the best playing tele of all time. It was a Fender custom shop job. Really sweet

Here is one up close of the top of the body but i'm smilein to big I think. Bad picture! Sweet guitar


----------



## Shawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool pics. I dig that Tele.


----------



## techjsteele (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome pics man! Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 26, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> Awesome pics man! Looks like you had a good time.



I'm still recovering!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a blast, Matt! Those impromptu jams are always awesome, and more often than not leave you feeling great - even when they throw you in way over your head and you have no choice but to keep up or sink.


----------



## courtney2018 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweeeeeettttt!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 26, 2008)

Telecasters FTW! 

That looked like a blast. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 26, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Telecasters FTW!



Yep!  The tele shape cannot be denied for it's awesomeness!  fawk: Ryan! <3)

That looks like a great time man, always fun to check out someone else's gear too!


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome dude! I was at that bar back during Mardi Gras.


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Randy (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like fun, and well photographed!


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 26, 2008)

damn, sweet tele, i liked the look of that bass too a friend of mine has been after one of those long horn danelectro basses for ages


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 26, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Awesome dude! I was at that bar back during Mardi Gras.



I loved that bar. Everyone their was really cool. And the bar tenders were fast at getting your order. Alot of places down in N.O. you had to wait forever. but not there.
I want to go back there someday!


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 27, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I loved that bar. Everyone their was really cool. And the bar tenders were fast at getting your order. Alot of places down in N.O. you had to wait forever. but not there.
> I want to go back there someday!



Yeah, we had a really good time. A few years ago, we were there, and at the same bar and it was still really cool then as well.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate Tele's but it looks like it was a great time...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 28, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I hate Tele's but it looks like it was a great time...



I have never been a really big fan of teles, but this one impressed me! It was a Fender custom shop. Best playing tele of all time, and it sounded great. Not sure what kind of pickups were in it but like I said I was very impressed with it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 9, 2008)

noodles said:


> I demand more pics of that Tele.









This is the best pic I could find that shows the body.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 9, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> This is the best pic I could find that shows the body.



We played Road house blues and Keven(pudgy guy) nailed the vocals perfectly!!!!!!


----------



## kristallin (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!

(Somewhat OT Rant: It's one thing to have fucking TVs all over the bar, do they have to have them behind the stage, too? Are they afraid people won't look at the bands otherwise, or what? I never understood that "Hey, let's go to the bar and watch TV" mentality...)


----------



## Drew (Jul 10, 2008)

That's an awesome tele.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Drew said:


> That's an awesome tele.



The paint job on it was amazing!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!
> 
> (Somewhat OT Rant: It's one thing to have fucking TVs all over the bar, do they have to have them behind the stage, too? Are they afraid people won't look at the bands otherwise, or what? I never understood that "Hey, let's go to the bar and watch TV" mentality...)



I never understood that as well. If I go out to see a band play I sure as hell don't want to watch TV! I can do that at home. Even if there is no band playing and you go to see the game , you can't hear it anyways.


----------



## crystalbass (Jul 11, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Well when I was in New Orleans we went to party on Burbon Street. Stoped at the Utopia bar and the band there let me jam a few songs with them. And before you ask the tele is not mine, it's the guy playing the keyboards guitar. I know it only has 6 strings. We had a really killer time that night.



Hey dude, these are GREAT pics!!! thanks for sharing them Matt! That video screen behind you is killer


----------



## K7_Munky (Jul 11, 2008)

Man thats an awesome tele you must of had a great time partying on burbon street then jamming at the utopia bar.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 11, 2008)

crystalbass said:


> Hey dude, these are GREAT pics!!! thanks for sharing them Matt! That video screen behind you is killer



I think it would have been even cooler if they had us playing on the screen from different angles. Like my fingers on the fretboard, stick hitting the snare and cymbals, bass player pluckin, People out in the crowd jammin. That would have been way cooler!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 11, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> Man thats an awesome tele you must of had a great time partying on burbon street then jamming at the utopia bar.



It was awesome! Not the biggest crowd that I ever have played in front of but I will never forget it!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just an update - My friends and I already have plans to go back down here the same time next year. The hotel is already booked and we will be going back to visit this bar again. 



I can't wait for march to get here.
Hopefully I will get to play again... But this time i'm bringing my 7!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 21, 2008)

And no tele's this time....  Just kidding.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> And no tele's this time....  Just kidding.



 If I go back and that dude still has that tele I will be playing it for sure! That was the best playing tele in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2009)

crystalbass said:


> Hey dude, these are GREAT pics!!! thanks for sharing them Matt! That video screen behind you is killer



Thanks Crystal! Your band needs to go there and play a show!


----------



## bloodline (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! It's about time I got to see these pics!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 7, 2009)

bloodline said:


> Nice! It's about time I got to see these pics!



 I know! I kept saying I was going to show you the prints but this is the best I could do right now!


----------



## liamh (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome tele, very ZZ-top-esque
But I'm actually more into the longhorn, got any more pictures of that?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 23, 2009)

liamh said:


> Awesome tele, very ZZ-top-esque
> But I'm actually more into the longhorn, got any more pictures of that?



No I only had those pics of it sorry.


----------



## liamh (Jun 23, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> No I only had those pics of it sorry.


Ahh, ok


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

I take it from your avatar pic that you have a thing for them.


----------

